# *leaked* Dark Knight Rises Official Teaser



## DigitalDeviant (Jul 16, 2011)

Dark Knight Rises teaser trailer has been leaked!









Trailer has now been officially released in HD!

[youtube]apMXFloDH6M[/youtube]


I really enjoyed this pleasant surprise at the harry potter deathly hallows part 2 premier.


----------



## Yumi (Jul 16, 2011)

Ah looks awesome!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 17, 2011)

Damnit, I was too late - it's already been removed by YouTube!


----------



## AlanJohn (Jul 17, 2011)

Guys stop bitching *talking* about how youtube deletes it.
The official one should be up soon.


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Jul 18, 2011)

linked is the official trailer now released in HD! Enjoy(remember its a teaser)


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 18, 2011)

Pretty cool, although I wish they revealed more than just Bane. Bane's more like your bad guy henchman type, I just want to know who the villain mastermind is. The Joker was excellent in the last movie, it'll be hard to interpret a classic Batman villain to be a better mastermind figure.


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Jul 18, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Pretty cool, although I wish they revealed more than just Bane. Bane's more like your bad guy henchman type, I just want to know who the villain mastermind is. The Joker was excellent in the last movie, it'll be hard to interpret a classic Batman villain to be a better mastermind figure.



yeah it was a small but wonderful taste at the Deathly Hallows part 2 premiere. If anyone can make a compelling finale to the Dark Knight series of films its Nolan!


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 18, 2011)

DigitalDeviant said:
			
		

> yeah it was a small but wonderful taste at the Deathly Hallows part 2 premiere. If anyone can make a compelling finale to the Dark Knight series of films its Nolan!



Speaking of the Deathly Hollows Part 2 premiere, what other trailers were there? My friend saw it on premiere and he only mentioned the Dark Knight Rising trailer. Anything else? Sorry for getting a bit off topic.


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Jul 18, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> DigitalDeviant said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hmm let me think...I can't remember, there must of been a few. I guess the double wammy of Dark Knight Rises teaser + the final potter film made me forget!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 they must have not been very interesting.

edit: related to Dark Knight Rises: Perhaps we will see the return of Ra's al Ghul but then again Ra's never really left...


----------

